# Goose Hunting Generally Speaking



## villarwj (Jun 8, 2005)

I've been reading the notes posted regarding big kills and pictures and PETA and stuff, and I wanna tell you that I've been running goose hunts for 20yrs and you know that nothing is better than the moment when a bird is locked up over you looking for your call, and he circles around and comes back looking for your call again. The fun in it is setting decoys right, hiding everyone, and tricking the little bastages into good range. Thats' it for me. I'm no more proud of a 200 bird shoot than a 20 bird shoot if the opportunities were there, with the right hunters, to take 200. On a typical hunt you get people who are marginal shots, but they are tickled pink if they get 10- 20 vollies at decoying birds. Its' called hunting not grocery shopping.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

villarwj,

That's why I like to hunt... :wink:


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

i couldnt word it any better my freind.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Thank you very much. That couldnt have been put any better.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

What if your a really good shot....................is it still not grocery shopping?? You get to pick from the menu as its coming into the dekes.

Just razzin ya. Very well put :beer:


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Wonderfully Put !!! :bartime:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: :beer:


----------



## 4tule (Feb 4, 2005)

That's the only way to hunt them IMHO!!!!! :beer:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

great way to put it villarwj. :beer: :beer:


----------

